# 8dpo - surely it's too early to get symptoms?



## TrixieLox

I'm about 8 days DPO and since yesterday, have started to feel 'different'. In particular, I feel nauseous. Not actually getting sick but feeling very queasy. I have also had a metallic taste in my mouth since yesterday. I was cramping at the weekend. 

I suspect this is all just pre-Christmas sickness (eating too much, drinking a coupla glasses of wine) - that's what I keep telling myself anyway. I also keep telling myself I wont fall PG till spring 2008 cos Im 30 and I just dont think I could possibly fall PG so quickly  plus we havent been properly trying (so havent really been BDing enough). 

And isn't it too early to be feeling nauseous and 'odd'? AF is due Xmas Day. Anyone else due then and any symptoms? Is it too early to get symptoms? x


----------



## FJL

I don't know hun, i've heard of symptoms that early before!

And a metallic taste in your mouth is a PG symptom as well as the nausea!!!

I hope this is your BFP! When are you going to test?

:dust:


----------



## TrixieLox

Hi FJL - If the symptoms carry on and I feel 'odd', might test Xmas Eve as people advised me to on here. But would rather wait to see if AF is late so might be more likely 27th Dec cos that's when all the shops will be open to buy a darn test!


----------



## anita665

You might just be very sensitive and be reacting to the hormones as soon as they've been released into your body so maybe.... It would be about the time implantation is occuring. The cramping would have been a bit too early though. Try to stay positive but not get your hopes up too much because I know how it feels to read into everything you feel and the AF turns up. As I'm sure you know it's unusual to get symptoms that early. I will be hoping for you though!!


----------



## Carolina

hey! had spotting for 6 days..its finally stopped! Think im only ahead of you. Ive had thrush so maybe that caused the spotting because my thrush has gone now too. I was naseaus and had a funny taste in my mouth yesterday but it may have been the cranberry juice. Ive got the flu at the mo though so it could be due to that. Ive got bad gas aswell:blush: I did a test at 4am and it was a bfn (id only been asleep since 1-2am and my urine was clear plus think it was too early)....starting to think im not pregnant though! No symptoms today just the flu!


----------



## TrixieLox

Carolina said:


> hey! had spotting for 6 days..its finally stopped! Think im only ahead of you. Ive had thrush so maybe that caused the spotting because my thrush has gone now too. I was naseaus and had a funny taste in my mouth yesterday but it may have been the cranberry juice. Ive got the flu at the mo though so it could be due to that. Ive got bad gas aswell:blush: I did a test at 4am and it was a bfn (id only been asleep since 1-2am and my urine was clear plus think it was too early)....starting to think im not pregnant though! No symptoms today just the flu!

It's funny cos I promised myself I wouldn't read into every symptom but I just feel very strange today. I won't test at this stage, will leave it till next week. My mate just emailed me after I told her about feeling nauseous and she told me off for reading into it (she's my voice of reason) so really gonna try to concentrate on enjoying the lead up to Xmas and try not to think about this!


----------



## justme00

I don't know anything about the symptoms but my friend got a BFP pg test at around 6DPO before. I would test if you have an extra one laying around. Also remember it really only takes one properly timed BD session to become pregnant! Goodluck chica.


----------



## Carolina

good luck trixelocks! thats probably a good idea not reading into things i think of another explanation for my symptoms to reason with myself:rofl: hope you get your BFP!!


----------



## dakini

The metallic taste in your mouth sounds promising...I hope you get your BFP! 

But yeah, it's hard to not read into every little thing...I so know the feeling!


----------



## Samantha675

I conceived on the 2nd of Sept. and by the 9th, my body knew. I was sooooo exhausted. I have never felt soooo tired for no reason at all. I had plenty of sleep and such.


----------



## diva4180

Lots of luck! Hope it's a bfp when it comes time to test! :)


----------



## avistar

An updated perhaps? How have you been feeling??


----------



## coccyx

Some people do just feel different. I always felt i knew before i tested that it was positive.Sometimes when you really want something you can convince yourself and give a lot of meaning to the slightest everyday symptom. Does sound quite promising though, keep us updated. Lots of luck heading your way


----------



## miel

hope you will get back to us after christmas with very very good news!
good luck!


----------



## FJL

Any news yet hun? Have you tested or plan to test soon?


----------



## NeyNey

Oooo I hope it's good news!

Good luck!


----------



## TrixieLox

Hi gals, I've decided to test boxing day if AF doesn't arrive cos Tesco didn't have any First Response tests, only Tesco own and Clearblue - but heard some bad things about CB on there. Anyway, feeling exhausted right now and felt faitn at a party yestersay. But my bbs are sore and developing a huge spot, which is exactly what happens 2/3 days before ADF is due so worried she's on her way. But still feel something's different in there. Might just be my imagination. Will keep ya'll posted though!


----------



## clb1982

Hi

I am due christmas day too.
I normally get swollen tender boobs about a week before af due but for some reason then hurt a lot more then ive ever experienced. I have had the metallic taste a few times and felt sick when i woke up this morning.

Like you ive told myself that i must not read into my symptoms to much, but i cant help doing it.

Anyway a pray for BFP's for all of you x


----------

